# Panda BMX Question



## chicagoglen (Oct 5, 2011)

In the mid/early 1980s my parents bought me and my twin brother Panda BMX bicycles.  Both with chrome frames, black mag wheels and his with Red Aluminum Parts and mine with Blue Aluminum parts.  Both of these bikes were stolen in the late 1980's and I guess replaced, then mine was stolen again.  (Damn South Side of Chicago)

I recently picked up my brothers second Panda BMX from my parents house.  It is in ruff shape but is there value there?

It is missing the correct Red Aluminum Brake Calipers and Brake levers.  What brand would these be?  

Any good websites dedicated to vintage BMX?

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## bits n pieces (Oct 5, 2011)

*Its worth looking into.*

check out bmxmuseum.com. Also google search the name panda and model if you can find it.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

bits n pieces said:


> check out bmxmuseum.com. Also google search the name panda and model if you can find it.




Yea there's lot of over price AZZHole's on there. Don't fall for this B.S Glen, PM sent


----------



## lowrybicyclerepair (Dec 26, 2011)

I havent seen a Panda in years.  I had the silver MX-1.  I remember there was an mx-2, orange mx-3 with a redline fork, and the mx-4 had the front and rear suspension.   Most Pandas had Ashtabula stems, forks and crankarms.  I have been on the bmxmuseum site,  some of the things offered for sale on there are way overpriced if you ask me.  I do not really know of anywhere else to look except ebay or your local craigslist.  I know that all the BMX stuff sold locally in Denver is very high priced as well.  As much or more than the musclebike stuff.


----------

